# Nuclear waste recycling?



## Fab (25 April 2006)

I am looking for an Australian company that is envolved in nuclear waste recycle. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## michael_selway (25 April 2006)

*Re: Nuclear waste recycle*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I am looking for an Australian company that is envolved in nuclear waste recycle. Can anyone help me ?




TPI maybe?

not sure   

thx

MS


----------



## crackaton (25 April 2006)

*Re: Nuclear waste recycle*

Are there any?


----------



## tech/a (25 April 2006)

*Re: Nuclear waste recycle*



> Are there any?




Thats my thoughts as well.Thats why there is a problem with waste.

I bought up the idea that Australia should take all waste and supply a dump at ridiculous fees (Lead lined 50 feet thick concrete under an outback mountain range miles from artesian water) which everyone will pay cause know one wants it---then when in X years time some genius finds a way to re cycle/re use it we will have it all to sell back at equally ridiculous prices to those who dumped it on us in the first place!!!


----------



## crackaton (25 April 2006)

*Re: Nuclear waste recycle*

I guess we should be investing in bomb shelter manufacturers?


----------



## Chief Wigam (29 May 2006)

TPI might do low level nuclear waste only. However this constitutes 90% of the nuclear waste currently out there. it's the least hazardous of the three categories of nuclear waste.

I don't think they do the highly hazardous stuff, but I know the company and they would consider it in the future I am sure.


----------



## Ants (29 May 2006)

I heard that you can recycle nuclear waste into bombs. Look into one of those companies


----------



## Fab (29 May 2006)

If you are looking for nuclear waste recycle companies look at the french stock exchange and in particular AREVA. France has been successfully for many years running electricity through nuclear central. If we are looking at going this way in Australia France is definetely a good example to follow.


----------



## Rafa (29 May 2006)

If Tech/A's plan get up... name some some Lead mining companies...  

I think if we do go down this Uranium path, would like Australia to control the whole cycle... 
1. Mining
2. enrichment
3. Storage

Any economist out there... how do we price this product???


----------



## chemist (29 May 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> If Tech/A's plan get up... name some some Lead mining companies...
> 
> I think if we do go down this Uranium path, would like Australia to control the whole cycle...
> 1. Mining
> ...




Ummm, by how much we can charge. Markets are there to help us find out.

Enrichment is such a no-brainer we should have done it decades ago. It adds an enormous amount of value and greatly helps non-proliferation. Waste storage is obviously politically impossible because of the large number of morons with votes, but if there's an obvious location anywhere then it's Australia.

cheers,
Chemist


----------

